# Londinium compact



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Had an idea ,

As there is a whisper of the Londinium compact machine actually becoming a reality , I was wondering how many people were considering of actually taking the plunge .

so I thought to make things interesting I would start a list , it's all just a bit of fun and my effort to rekindle a little bit of joy in the forum .

1.Thecatlinux


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If it proves to be the Pav beater that I think it will and it's under a grand then yes

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Add your name to the list then , it's not a legally binding contract


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pft

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you I am going to try police this thread


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

Finances permitted 

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55

3. VivaLaTank


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oosh for sure if money allowed. Add me. It's been so long since I've tried 😝


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

4 takers already ,promising start


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I have a bad memory since my cardiac arrest, but does this project not seem to be dragging along? I wonder what whispers you have heard Cat. Does anyone know what format the LC will take? Will it be a Londinium take on aLa Pavings?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No it is not


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> No it is not


 Come on.....share with the uninitiated !


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If I knew something I wouldn't be able to devuldge anything anyways .

read into that what you want


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@jimbojohn55 - I would love one, but reckon it will be higher than a grand.

The plumbed in only smaller lever with no pump is about 2k, with new tooling costs and potentially non-standard lever heads I would bet on it being 2.5k or similar to the r24 so well above Pav territory.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

As it's not legally binding I'll have 2.

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

😂


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @jimbojohn55 - I would love one, but reckon it will be higher than a grand.
> 
> The plumbed in only smaller lever with no pump is about 2k, with new tooling costs and potentially non-standard lever heads I would bet on it being 2.5k or similar to the r24 so well above Pav territory.


 Let's just hope it's not that dear or I may be scrubbing my name off the list


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @jimbojohn55 - I would love one, but reckon it will be higher than a grand.
> 
> The plumbed in only smaller lever with no pump is about 2k, with new tooling costs and potentially non-standard lever heads I would bet on it being 2.5k or similar to the r24 so well above Pav territory.


 It won't be more than a grand


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I know I have a bad memory since my cardiac arrest, but does this project not seem to be dragging along? I wonder what whispers you have heard Cat. Does anyone know what format the LC will take? Will it be a Londinium take on aLa Pavings?


 I think it will be a londinium take on ............


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh sorry I dint finish, a lever machine!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

any form of heat control?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> was wondering how many people were considering of actually taking the plunge.


 I was considering it..in 2018 😂

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> any form of heat control?


 Don't know but I am sure temp stability will be high on the list of properties


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium, as a brand, need to offer more than one machine now that the L R list price is north of £3.5k which puts it beyond the reach of most pockets. Filling the void with a capable machine, like the original L1, but costing considerably less is a no brainer.


----------



## PJCT (Jun 17, 2020)

As I have posted elsewhere I was considering the LR earlier this year and was discussing the precise details with Reiss when in the space of (it seems!) a few weeks it went from 2,250 to 2,750 and then 3,080 (3,700 if VAT is included - and yes I understand it became the LR24). The new cheap one (the Compresa) doesn't fit my needs as it needs a water connection but the Compact would do me nicely - as others have pointed out timetable is the issue.



Thecatlinux


Jimbojohn55 pft


VivaLaTank


Joey24


Jon Foster (2)


Stanic


PJCT (Patrick)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> I was considering it..in 2018 😂
> 
> 1.Thecatlinux
> 2. Jimbojohn55 pft
> ...


 A lot of us were!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I never thought of a coffee machine as an appreciating asset but it sounds like so far as my LI is concerned, I was wrong. In principle I would definitely look at the Compact but why would I move on my LI (unless it was at peak appreciation)?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Is that under a grand but plus (UK) VAT? Refers to Londiniums pricing on their website.

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic

7 Batian


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Add me to the list please.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic

7 Batian

8. Mr Kirk


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Could this potentially be a group buy ? Either way count me in let's have a laugh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't think there will be a group buy , it's just for fun and to see who is interested always good to see some new gear come out


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic

7 Batian

8. Mr Kirk 
9.Soll


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep add me to the list it's the only possibly new machine that has interested me and it doesn't even exist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KTD said:


> doesn't even exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yet !!!!!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic

7 Batian

8. Mr Kirk

9. KTD


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

KTD said:


> Yep add me to the list it's the only possibly new machine that has interested me and it doesn't even exist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ditto. Although I am pretty price sensitive, so not sure whether I qualify for addition to the list.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24

5. Jon Foster (2)

6. Stanic

7 Batian

8. Mr Kirk

9. KTD

10. Lozzer87

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eklektik (Jun 19, 2020)

Only reason I'm not with a QM Veloce or a Pro 800 is because I'm waiting on it. Hopefully it's sooner then later this year.

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24
5. Jon Foster (2)
6. Stanic
7. Batian
8. Mr Kirk 
9. KTD
10. Lozzer87

11. Eklektik


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24
5. Jon Foster (2)
6. Stanic
7. Batian
8. Mr Kirk 
9. KTD
10. Lozzer87 
11. Eklektik
12. Sol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinR (Sep 3, 2020)

1.Thecatlinux
2. Jimbojohn55 pft
3. VivaLaTank
4. Joey24
5. Jon Foster (2)
6. Stanic
7. Batian
8. Mr Kirk 
9. KTD
10. Lozzer87 
11. Eklektik
12. Sol
13. MartinR

Wysłane z mojego SM-N950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------

